# ? on API Outdoors® Grandstand® Fixed-Position Treestands



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has used this stand if so do they like the swivel seat or does it end up making too much noise if you swivel on the seat?

*API Outdoors® Grandstand® Fixed-Position Treestands*
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=65571&hvarTarget=search& cmCat=VIEWCART









Seems like a nice idea but I'd be leery if it makes creaking noises or just doesn't hold up over time.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Bill,

I don't have the complete stand, but I do have the seat. I use it in a couple of my permanent ladder platform stands. I have never had a problem w/ it squeaking, and it's very comfortable and light weight. Straps around the tree w/ a tie down type of strap. If it ever gets squeaky, I'll throw some WD40 on it.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I have several API stands and all of my SQEEEKKKK to high heavens. 

I dont know about the swivel stand, but I will never buy another one. They were ok at first but after a couple years..squeekkkkk squeekkkkkkk. And the T bar..forget about it!!!! 

get a LoneWolfe hang on!!!!!! the built in bow holder is an very cool bonus!!

just my experience

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

throw in a set of the LoneWolf Climbing sticks and your set!!

I actually put mine up last night. three sticks up nice and quiet... pull the stand up.hook on the hook..hands free to strap on..and your set. all very quiet..no sweating..no screwing. all light weight and versital. All in less than 10 minutes!

They are expensive, but I love it!!!!
http://www.lonewolfstands.com/products.asp

pr


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have 2 Lone Wolf Hang-On's and love them. Hopefully I like this API stand because I already ordered it!

What makes the Lone Wolf ladders/sticks worth the premium as compared to others??


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I like them because one they fasten on to the back of my hang on stand for packing in. I woudl rather use that combo any day than a climber, just because its soo easy to put up,quiet and versitle. 

You can change the step configuration even after you have them in place. If you get half way up the tree and realize you need to start out left foot vs right. you simply flip them to the other side. No more hanging on the tree and doing the old foot switch !! lol

They are so light, quiet and above all very easy to hang. They have the same strap and button system as the hand on stand. Put them up to the tree, loop through the button pull and its on. They dont slide at all. 

They are quiet and easy to put up that i dont mind taking two sectons down and putting them back on when i go back to hunt simply for theft control of my stand.
Most sticks are to loud and bulky to hastle with doing that.

They are rather expensive, but I have used mine for three years now and couldnt immagine not having them.

PR


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How many feet per section? I usually hunt at 20' or so.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Go with the 4pk. should take you to 20 feet fairly easliy.

I just use 3 and carry one screw in if need be to step into the stand.

http://www.lonewolfstands.com/climb_sticks.asp

pr.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

PR you call 20ft. the nosebleed section. lol I was watching a Primos cd the other day and they were hunting at 30 -40 ft. That would make for a very difficult angle on the deer!! 
Bob


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I cant immagine 40 ft. I use to build houses and have been up to 40 ft on the lift..THATS FREEKIN HIGH!!

I guess certian situations might deem you going over 20 but..40???holy chit!! lol

I would guess my paltform is usually around 15-18. Most of the palces i hunt have such an understory getting up any higher than 15 ft accomplishes nothing. you CANT SEE  let alone get a shot on anything.

I guess I have been doing it for so long, if you play your cards right 15 ft is plenty high. Plus the older I get it seems the old butt really starts to pucker when I get to high!! lol.

I set double stand saturday to sit with a friend and help him get a doe(which he did sunday morning ..congrast to scotty's first bow kill) and after I got that second stand set and got it in I was not really thrilled about the whole situation! haaaa

Its funny, i use to scramble all over top walls walking a 3 inch board nailing off top plates in my 20's. Its wierd how you get kids..a good job(setting on ass all day)..ect how your mind changes.

I'll stick to my 15-18 ft!!  haaaaaaaa

PR


----------

